# GameCam Photos



## JH HUNTER (Feb 9, 2008)

*gamecam*

Hier is twee sku manne.Ek moet se,was verbaas dat hulle nie deur die flash afgeskruk was nie!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here some of mine. Taken at Bhejane small Karoo near Willowmore.


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Those are some really cool pics you guys....


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Game cam fotos*

JH HUNTER,
Dis fantastiese fotos,wens meer SA jagplase wil bele in sulke kameras.n Bewys dat selfs die bokke nie net bedags suip nie.Is dit op jou wildsplaas geneem?
Groete
Philip Moolman


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice pics gents!

Philip,

One of my clients has cctv cameras at all waterholes linked to plasma monitors in the lodge.
While sitting around the fire at the lodge or having dinner, you can watch all the activity from waterholes around the farm.
The PH's use it as a reference to see which trophies frequently come to the different waterholes and then hunt them accordingly.
Eg. Client wants a bushbuck. Large bushbuck seen daily at waterhole # 4.
Hunt waterhole # 4!

It makes hunting much less of a hit or miss exercise.
They also use the monitors for rough game counts.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Craig,

Is this a real hunt, if you know exactly when the animals stay in ?
At this point my hunting ethic start.
For my example, I had a opportunity this August to shoot a giraffe for a very good price ( 7000 Rand and 300 Rand for hunting fee and accommodation per day ) but this animal stay every day at the same water place in. I don`t do this hunt because for my this is more killing for money than a real hunt.
The same is if I have a camera at a pont and know exactly the when and how about the animals.

Sorry but this is imho


----------



## JH HUNTER (Feb 9, 2008)

Ek wens Philip! nee dit is op plase waar ek elke jaar gaan jag,het toesteming by einaars om cams vir scouting te gebruik. 

Wil net se,dit maak nie die jag maklik nie.Help net om te sien watter wild op die plaas is en wanneer hulle drink.Het n afspraak met daai waterbok bul!!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Good luck by you meeting, please give him my best regards:wink::tongue:


----------



## JH HUNTER (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Karoojager. Wil send him 125gr. of G5 striker power!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

JH HUNTER said:


> Thanks Karoojager. Wil send him 125gr. of G5 striker power!


This is a good greeting card. Do you tried any time the G5 Tekan II ? I had last year very good successes with this.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Tekan II*



Karoojager said:


> This is a good greeting card. Do you tried any time the G5 Tekan II ? I had last year very good successes with this.


Frank,
I have shot a few animals last season with them too.They fly great and I get excellent penetration with them.


----------



## JH HUNTER (Feb 9, 2008)

Frank

I think G5 is here to stay! :thumb: dont care if its tekan,striker or montec, as long as its G5!


----------



## JH HUNTER (Feb 9, 2008)

*Some more pics*


----------



## JH HUNTER (Feb 9, 2008)

*Striker magnum*

Going to try the striker magnum this season! Thinking of using them on impala and bushpig,has anyone use them before? 
What is the biggest animal i can use them on? Shooting 485gr.easton axis at 70#


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice picck I agree totally with you Frank there is a diferance between shooters and hunters all shooters are not hunters.
To do it for monotring is fine but to use it for gaining profit out of it dont agree 
Hendrik


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Frank,

You're 100% right. 

I personally don't agree with it but unfortunately these guys have demanding clients that are paying big money to hunt with them and success is profit. When your running costs are R100 000.00 per month you're not going to pay the bills with low success rates.

I know of outfitters that have game delivered at night while Mr Client is asleep and the next day Mr Client whacks 4 trophies and wonders why they found all his animals running up and down the fence line and he took all 4 by 10 am.

Sad...but true.


----------



## JH HUNTER (Feb 9, 2008)

*Gamecam*

I can tell you,theres a deference between cctv for 24hour surveillance and one of the gamecams i use for scouting! First,i do my last scouting two months before the season starts,and no animal that i have photograph used exactly the same time every day to water.Some animals like the bushbuck ASG. mentioned, likes a specific habitat, and Will frequent that part of the farm.If that part has a waterhole on,u can bet that that is the hole they Will use.U don't need a cam to tell u that,ask anny of the trackers or the farmer they now.Gamecams as i refer to them,have a lot of benefits.don't blow them because some use them unethically,they can teach u allot. 


Theres only one thing predictable about african game.And that is that they are unpredictable.


----------

